# Rates of suicide, motives, and personality type.



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

curiousel said:


> It seems that the INFP is the type that tries to commit more suicides, but what about the others that follow?
> 
> What are the main differences among types about the motives to take your own life and the way to do that.
> Are intuitives more suicidal? are thinkers more successful and effective at their first attempt?
> ...


Japan has the highest suicide rate - follow by Siri Lanka and Korea- I have no idea what mbti these people are but I highly doubt the mass majority of them are perceivers - in fact it's probably quite the opposite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

Sensational said:


> You all are underestimating how many likely ExTJs took nose dives off skyscapers during stock market crashes.


This. It's generally quite hard to break EXTJs, but when we do break the result tends to be quite spectacular.


----------

